# Mounting the milk crate, and other accessories



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

So I've been fishing the eastern panhandle of West Virginia for a while now and a couple months ago decided I wanted to start trying out some larger waters. Preferably in a kayak 

So I did my research and shopped around. Got a hell of a deal on an OK scrambler xt. The first thing I wanted to do was mount a milk crate obviously. But I really want as little holes drilled into the boat as possible. I noticed some guys just bungy there's down or have it set on rods installed on the stern. It came stock with clamping straps on the bow and stern over the little wells used for storage. I cut a few tiny holes in my crate and threaded the straps through and buckled them in the middle so they lay flush with the bottom of the crate. Tightened em up and there is minimal movement of the crate. It is a used kayak but the straps also seem very sturdy.

So basically what I'm asking is does anyone see where my method could potentially cause problems out on the water? I've never rigged up a kayak before so this is all very new (and exciting) to me. Thanks and ill try and post some pics soon!


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...358042853363&sads=ykLq1jfAgzMLCGihxHS0dRIJLE8


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Seems like it should work fine. My crate is bungeed.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah, bungee, or most kayaks have a small deck loop on both sides on the back, so even a small ratchet strap would work.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

If you think that you are going to be in super rough conditions you can go just put in your own deck loops if you don't have what you think are secure locations.

I just drill and pop rivet mine into where I want them.

I drill 3/8ths holes in the crates on the corners and make the bungees to length with an over hand knot.

Believe me..that thing is not coming out..and if it does..there won't be a kayak left to worry about, along with all my stuff.


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Congrats on the purchase! Now enjoy and fish out of it and you'll get ideas for more rigging such as Scotty rod holder in front and onto your milk crate Possible anchor trolly maybe even a fish finder. 
OH! BE SAFE AND ALWAYS WEAR A GOOD PFD. and don't forget a paddle leash so yo u won't be up the creek without a paddle.
OH yea forgot post up some good fishing reports even if you get skunked.


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

Absolutely bb! I'm stoked to finally get a chance to tackle some bigger water. Also having a lot of fun snooping around the forum lots of good info on here.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Sega said:


> Absolutely bb! I'm stoked to finally get a chance to tackle some bigger water. Also having a lot of fun snooping around the forum lots of good info on here.




Yes it's exploring new waters is an adventure. Hope you catch some fish along the way.This is a good forum .Lots if good posters with good info.


----------

